# Need very good piano players to check if this piece is really playable



## waldhoerer

Hello pianists out there, I have composed a 'classical' piece for piano solo, which is very moving but also very difficult. I cannot play piano (...play violin for a long time now), but created a normal piano score with all rules, and I did the sampling with computer software. If someone is interrested please send a message - I can send the score, need help to check if it is fully playable.

I would also be happy about your comments to the piece...


----------



## waldhoerer

Maybe some missunderstanding here - I wanted to know if some pianists in community want to check if my piece is in real playable (since I sampled for computer). I play violin, so cannot fully check if my piano-score is ok. If someone interested, pls send private msg, I can send score...
Thnx


----------



## chu42

Maybe it's very difficult at that speed but in itself it seems quite playable.


----------



## Guest

I think mainly the fast runs in the beginning and at the end would not be playable--nor do they even sound good--just a blur of notes. The rest, as previously noted, seems perfectly playable by relatively advanced players.


----------



## consuono

Channeling the Beatles here, "there's nothing you can play that can't be played" :lol:


----------



## Enthalpy

I feel a piano isn't the best instrument to play this piece. Even a Bösendorfer would mix up the notes, and a Steinway or Kawai horribly so. Plus the difficulty for the pianist.

You could split the music among a *cymbalum* (cimbalom, tsimbal etc) and its usual colleagues (violins, cello, pizz bass, pan flute, possibly more).
talkclassical​speedy example
EflpsFjkzxU​Your piece would be very playable on a cymbalum and would sound better than on a piano.

I hope such groups would enjoy your piece, which can become standard Gypsy music. Possibly they would play it their way, not exactly strictly completely literally as you wrote, who knows.

The *harp* can also play very fast successions of notes, but not complex combination like a piano does, so it would need some adaptation of the score, and possibly ancillary instruments.

A *violin or an accordion* play that speed easily but not with double stops, so again, it would need some score adaptation.

My impression is that you would be played very rarely by pianists with the score as is, while a transcription for small groups could have success.

For instance Rusanda Panfili and her friends play varied music and they do have an Internet and real-life audience
Rusanda Panfili​based in Vienna, with at least the violin, accordion and piano that can play a voice of your score at this tempo.


----------



## pianozach

Oh, it's playable, but it is not going to sound like your midi version at all. The midi is very, very "clean", and has no ambience at all . . . it's quite obvious that it's digital.

But even if it were a Concerto for Digital Piano, I think the tempo is a bit to fast to be played TO YOUR SATISFACTION . . . the runs and turns are just too much. 

I'd certainly be happy to give the score a tumble, and i'm "pretty good", but it sounds like quite a workout. The piano part seems to be non-stop.

Yeah. It's just too fast.


----------

